# DIY Bulkhead



## SKAustin (Aug 1, 2006)

*DIY Bulkhead*

Heres another simple idea for the budget minded aquarist. You can make your own bulkheads with 1 male Thread/Slip PVC adapter, 1 female Thread/Slip PVC adapter, and a rubber washer. 










While these may no be practical for use on thick glass tank bottoms, they are perfect for use on acrylic pre-filter (external) overflows and sumps. These simple, inexpensive bulkheads can also be used for any number of unrelated projects. I used one to mount a Squirrel Shield on a PVC bird feeder pole. The one thing you need to remember is, in aquarium and other plumbing related applications, the rubber washer goes on the outside (the dry side).


----------



## Rogergolf66 (Dec 24, 2006)

nice idea.

where do you get that size and thick washer from does home depot have them?

Roger


----------



## SKAustin (Aug 1, 2006)

I'm not sure on home depot, I would assume they do. I get mine From Lowes. They are kept in the plumbing section with all the other rubber washers.


----------

